# Jump to last read post sometimes doesn't work



## summerdays (17 Dec 2010)

I think its a separate problem but with the same thing.... when I hit the arrow sometimes it takes me to the top of the page and just shows me the 1st post as if the previous page is full ... but over time I've come to realise that it isn't so that if I page forward and back the other posts then appear.

So the two following screen shots were grabbed about 5 mins ago .... so in the first screen shot posts 121-158 are missing:







all I did was page back to page 3 and then forward and got the following:


----------



## Shaun (17 Dec 2010)

This may be related to a change I made to the cookie system yesterday.

Could you please try deleting your cookie using the link at the bottom left of the page, log back in, and let me know if it happens again.

I set-up a system change last week to serve static content from a cookieless domain and had to change the cookie settings on the board. Unfortunately I missed a dot from the beginning of the domain setting so once you refresh your cookie, hopefully it will work properly again.

Let me know if it doesn't and we'll try something else.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (17 Dec 2010)

I've deleted cookies and logged back in ... but it will probably take me a little while to get the right conditions to test it ... I'll let you know if it continues.


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Dec 2010)

It hasn't worked for the Tea thread for a long time. I never seem to get taken to my first unread post.


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> It hasn't worked for the Tea thread for a long time. I never seem to get taken to my first unread post.



Same here Helen, always seems to take me to a post made 'today' then I go back a page and there's more I haven't read.


----------



## summerdays (17 Dec 2010)

And whilst we are on the little idiosyncratices (_I know not spelt right but google didn't suggest how to spell it correctly_) of the new content arrow ... sometimes it jumps beyond the last post and leaves you looking at the Fast Reply box at the top of the screen such as when I opened this thread missing the two new posts by Helen and Potsy.


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2010)

summerdays said:


> And whilst we are on the little idiosyncratices (_I know not spelt right but google didn't suggest how to spell it correctly_) of the new content arrow ... sometimes it jumps beyond the last post and leaves you looking at the Fast Reply box at the top of the screen such as when I opened this thread missing the two new posts by Helen and Potsy.



Yeah does that for me too, right all over to Bike radar this is just too much


----------



## summerdays (18 Dec 2010)

Ok ... just had the same problem on the same thread ... Gaz down in Streatham ... 






missing posts 161 - 195, which I got to display by paging back to page 4 and forward to page 5 again - I had read up to about post 190 in the thread when I was logged on earlier.

(On the same computer as previously on which I deleted cookies).

PS. This is only a minor irritating bug - rather than one that demands all your attention, but you did say to let you know if it carried on.


----------



## summerdays (20 Dec 2010)

OK - just got the same again on the same thread ... but this time it was on page 6 ... missing posts 201 to 219. So is there a missing bit of information on that thread .. .rather than a problem across the entire forum. 

I won't bother reporting it again ... but thought I would point out that it seemed to be this thread rather than across the board.


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2010)

I think it happens on more than one thread Summerdays, have noticed quite often in the 'Tea' thread I have to go back a page to get to the correct place, sometimes forget and end up missing one of Speichers inane ramblings so it's not all bad


----------



## Shaun (21 Dec 2010)

TBH the whole "read marking" system in IPB can be a bit random - and I certainly don't like it marking an ENTRIE thread as read, when you've still got several pages left to look at.

The previous software read marking was much better.

I am advised, though, that it will be reworked in the new year so hopefully we will be rid of it in the longer term - providing the replacement is better, of course.

Summer - can you post a link to the thread please.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2010)

Just clicked ... jump to first un-read button (or what ever it is called) and ended up:

https://www.cyclechat.net/ but displaying only the 1st post at the top of the page.

If I then hit the page 6 button again ... it does a refresh and I get this instead:

https://www.cyclechat.net/

In reality I had read down to about post 233.

Don't know if it is significant but I have my page lengths set to be very long so that I don't have to be continually next paging.


Is that any help?


----------



## Shaun (21 Dec 2010)

I was just going to mention page length.

Could you do me a favour and set it shorter to see if it "cures" it as when I look at them I don't see the same issues you do, however I see 18 pages for that thread.

If it's a bug with long pages, I'll report it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## tjsc1 (21 Dec 2010)

checking the threads just now and every thread I picked to view has gone to either the 2 3 4 page but not the first page or first msg!!


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2010)

Which one is it out of:


Number of posts to show for each topic page: 40

Number of topics to show for each forum page: 75

I'll change both to 20 for now...


----------



## summerdays (22 Dec 2010)

OK just had the same problem but this time on the Found a Bargin thread ... which I don't recall having a problem with previously

https://www.cyclechat.net/ (before refresh)

https://www.cyclechat.net/ (after refresh)


Is it a problem with the longer threads perhaps?


----------

